# Is there anywhere I can find out how rare my mk1 rocco is?



## dramgraphix (Jan 24, 2011)

I got a 80 mk1 rocco s with a leather ragtop and I'd like to find out how common or rare it is. I checked a couple of vin decoders but they couldn't tell me anything beyond that it was mk1 scirocco. Does anyone know where a good decoder is or the numbers available on how many of this or that model was made ?


----------

